

JSON file containing all active airports - jbrooksuk
https://github.com/jbrooksuk/JSON-Airports

======
jbrooksuk
After two years of this list, I've just updated it to include more
information.

\- The code index is now named iata.

\- Includes the size of the airport if known.

\- Includes the type of airport, heliport, seaboat, airport.

\- Now includes the continent of the airport.

\- And finally includes the ISO code where the airport is located.

Hope it helps!

